
QuickBit Data Exposure Incident Report [pdf] - hjalle
https://mb.cision.com/Public/16312/2870258/851dca9bb25ace64.pdf
======
hjalle
Exposed Mongodb instance found on shodan,
[https://www.comparitech.com/blog/vpn-privacy/quickbit-
databa...](https://www.comparitech.com/blog/vpn-privacy/quickbit-database-
leak/)

